# trek X-Caliber WSD 29er



## LilLiz (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey ladies. Anyone ride a trek x caliber? I took one out for a test ride today and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## njf128 (May 27, 2009)

I'm curious about this as well. Anybody?

I've been researching options for my g/f for the last couple of weeks. Typical story, she's finally bored with the gravel trails and wants to ride some harder terrain. I want this to be enjoying for her and do not want to drag her into scenarios that are over her head. I realize the X-caliber is A LOT of bike for her skill level, however, it is an investment we are willing to make.

We began our search with the Specialized Hardrock 29er WSD. I wasn't crazy about some of the components and started leaning towards the Myka with higher shimano components and a better front fork.

Same battle with Trek. Mamba WSD 29 vs more expensive X-Caliber. I'm feeling sold on Trek with the Gary Fisher design and speaking with a few friends. Obviously she needs to get on them and ride them to determine the best. She's about 5'4" so I liked the smaller 14.5" frame of the Treks as well. As of now my choice is the Mamba. I think it's the best bang for the buck but she doesn't like the pink, go figure!

Any help and suggestions are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Two of my riding buddies just bought the X-calibers earlier this year. They really love them!! My one friend trail demo'd a bunch of 29ers, and the X-Caliber is the one she ultimately chose. (and I agree w/ your g/f, that pink Mamba is horrid  )


----------

